# pp hemiroids...what should i do? TMI ahead



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

i had a c-section almost 5 weeks ago, and have been breastfeeding sucussfully every since.....well naughty me wasn't drinking enough water, and had a few rough pooping days, which have gone, but now i have a bleeding hemiroid i think!

everytime i go potty it starts bleeding, and it stings....i'm not having any problems pooping anymore, and the only pain i have is the stinging when i go to the bathroom and the bleeding....

so what should i do to help it heal? i REALLY REALLY do not want to have to go to the doc, and drag my 2 kiddo's with me if at all possible!







:


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

no one can help me?


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Have you seen actual hemmrhoids? Because it sounds like (with the bleeding and stinging) that you might have a fissure. Unfortunately, i don't think that there is much you can do except try to stay regular and not constipated. If it is hemmrhoids, i recommend Hyland's homepathic ointment and their oral tablets. Good luck, Mama, it is no fun!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

If you touch them is there protruding flesh? I treated my hems after birth with castor oil topically. Once the stinging went away I used witch hazel.


----------



## phoebemommy (Mar 30, 2006)

If you can be sure they're hems (that's such a hard word to spell!) there's a great and cheap homeopathic treatment that worked very well for me, better than many other things I tried -- potato plugs. Sounds crazy, but it really works. Take a piece of potato (peeled) and shape it (with a peeler) into a suppository size and shape. Make sure it's rounded, and get rid of any big buldges or angles. Then just stick it in there. They say put another one in when it falls out, but I find it just kind of disappears in there. Then if you feel it ouching again, put another one in.

I don't know if it could be bad if it's something else besides a hem, so you know, make sure you know if you try it.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

see i'm not sure if its a hemiroid or something else but it bleeds every time i go to the bathroom regardless if i poop or not....so im not sure....i don't feel a hemi so maybe it is a fissure like the pp suggested


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

Don't be embarassed, this is a fairly common problem and the more we talk about it, the more we can help each other prevent/heal









Pp with both babies I noticed a small amt of blood/pain with my bms. Don't know if it was a fissure or a 'rhoid. What I did was keep a food journal and made sure that I:
1) drank at least 7-8 glasses of water per day (I also counted other fluids in this)
2) ate enough fiber (25-30 grams per day). If don't get enough in your diet, increase it gradually or it can constipate you for awhile as you adjust
3) exercise, I averaged about 30 minutes about 5 days a week. Anything from walks, to yoga, weights, swimming, anything getting me moving

After a month of doing this, with each baby, my body healed and no more problems. HTH and that you are feeling better soon


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Is it extremely painful when you have a BM? I would say that was a fissure. But if you just have bleeding, it could just be hemorrhoids.

Soak a pad in witch hazel and freeze it, and wear that when it feels uncomfortable. So relieving. I also second (and third) the advice about tons of water, fibre etc.








This sucks.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

it stings when i have a bm.....but bleeds everytime i go the bathroom (which is odd)

i checked today in the shower and i dont feel any hemiroids but then again i dont know what one feels like!

and i do eat alot of fiber and drink a TON of water a day


----------



## OhMeOhMy (Apr 2, 2004)

I had a c/s and I had the same problem.









First, soak some cotton balls in witch hazel (I used an old sour crème container) and PUT THEM IN THE FRIDGE. TMI: Apply to butt (yup, right up close and personal!!), making sure to not squeeze out the extra WH. Leave in place. Ah sweet relief!! I would change mine every time I went to the bathroom OR every time I wanted the shockingly cold, but oh so nice relief of a new one.









Then start drinking water like it's going out of style. Also, take some stool softener. Try not to push right now. Only a little if you HAVE to get some relief. Otherwise, let the water and softener do its magic.

For me, I was "feeling better" after a day or so. I was moving things along







a bit easier after a couple days. I kept up my water/softener/cotton ball regiment for about 5/6 days. Then I dropped the softener and went a few more days with the cotton balls. I found I had to remind myself to drink more water by keeping a HUGE container of water with me at all times.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I had them really bad for years after my (vaginal) births and either exy wouldn't give me any money for witch hazel and prep H or I was too embarassed to ask. The only way I could sleep some nights was if I got up and got a cold washcloth to put on my butt. They hurt like hell!

I started getting them twice with this pg and got rid of them within 24 hours.

I second the witch hazel but I also need some sort of an emolient to feel comfortable. I use vaseline instead of Prep H after my births until the vaseline ran out, but this time around the handiest goo I could find was shea butter and it cleared them right up.

I never had one of those donut pillows to sit on, but believe me, I ordered one with my birthing kit this time around!

Thank you for posting this question because I'm sure I'm not the only one who is benefiting from this information. Hems really do make your life miserable and we ned to get less squeamish when it coms to talking about them and asking for advice. They are a common problem with pregnancy and birthing and none of us should have to endure years of pain because we are afraid to talk about them.


----------



## LittleRockstar (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. That happened to me too. And I found a use for all those ointments that people gave me at my baby shower. I wouldn't put most of that stuff near a baby, but when I @$$ got desperate enough I tried everything. Aquaphor worked the best. Apply liberally and often, especially immediately before a BM - helps with the burn. After that clean very well with witch hazel, then apply more Aquaphor. Good luck.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

what do you guys thin about putting a little lanolin down there??? i have a TON of the stuff and knock on wood havn't needed it for my nipples yet!


----------



## lava mama (Jan 2, 2007)

I notice that my bottom hurts even more if I've been sitting down for extended periods of time (long traveling, lazy days at the computer, nursing alllllllll day long on the couch). I really have to make a conscious decision to get off my heiny when I have a sore bottom. Nurse lying down rather than sitting. Avoid sitting at the computer longer than you have to.

Warm soaks in the tub really help, too. Although I've never tried witch hazel, making a comfrey tea works wonders! Get about 1 tbsp. comfrey leaves and let them steep in 1 c. hot water for a few minutes. Strain the leaves out, and then put it in the tub water when you have a soak. It works! You can also use the tea mixture to put on pads and cotton balls or any other compress.

I hate having an ouchie bum!


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

luckly it only hurts when i go to the bathroom!


----------



## thebarkingbird (Dec 2, 2005)

thanks for posting! this is all very useful info and i might have been a bit to embarrassed to ask. funny how i was to embarrassed to ask yet when someone else did i thought nothing of it. i feel so silly


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I had them pretty bad post partum too. If I felt down there, it felt like my bum was inside out.







I tried witch hazel and it didn't seem to help. My bum was so sore and was also bleeding so I finally broke down and called the OB. They called me in a prescription for some type of cream and the swelling and bleeding stopped in a few short days....After that I just went back to witch hazel until they were completely gone. Good luck, I know what a pain in the arse they can be.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I would say the other things recommend and some magnesium as a supplement like 400-1000 units a day- it is a smooth muscle relaxant

any how witch hazel will work- put on a cotton make-up pads or buy pre-soaked pads (tucks) and then you tuck the hemorrhoids back into the spincter using the witch hazel pads and leave one in place to help shrink the hemorrhoid-- the main thing that helps to shrink them is the tucking back in - the spincter squeezes the vessel so that it can't easily swell up- hanging out they can still fill up and the blood gets trapped--- take care


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I have internal and external hemorhhoids and the internal do tend to bleed as you describe. They also burn like crazy - I can honestly say that I HATE my internal roids more than anything! If possible, try not to poop for a day, I know, hard to do. The rest will allow them to settle down and the bleeding generally stops. There is also an aerosol spray that I was given at the hospital, Dermaplast, it is $6 a can at target and it immediately numbs the area allowing for a comfy bathroom experience. Witch hazel is wonderful but dermaplast is heaven sent!


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I just found out today that I have them too, so thanks for posting! I know someone who gets them regularly and they recommended preperation H and tucks pads, I got both and began to use them. I'm actually glad that they are hemroids because towards the end of pg I noticed I looked different on my bottom, and I was afraid it'd be a permanent look from being pg/laboring. (phew) I only really have had pain/blood today which is what got me to look on internet about them.


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blissful_maia* 
Is it extremely painful when you have a BM? I would say that was a fissure. But if you just have bleeding, it could just be hemorrhoids.
.

I had hemorrhoids and it hurt like heck when I pooped. You also don't have to see them to have them. I don't have any external hemorrhoids, but have several internally (I know that because I had a colonoscopy 3 months pp and they saw them).

the pain eventually went away and I rarely have bleebing anymore. It does get better.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

I've had them for 6 yrs. They never seem to go away. For awhile all they did was bleed, like every time I went to the bathroom, blood everywhere, pretty gross. That too passed. Mine don't burn all the time, sometimes they itch, but I use witch hazel for that. I think I must have internal, I know I have external ones...gah so annoying! Ok, sorry, didn't mean to scare you. I'm sure yours will go away.









Witch hazel...supposed to work great.

Drink lots of water.

Eat lots of fiber.

DON'T strain on the toilet! And don't sit there reading a book, either. Just do your business and go.

Preparation H? I don't know if it works or not, I haven't tried it.

I asked my dr for something to make them go away after I had the baby and they were like "oh just keep using the witch hazel pads"... BUT I told them that I already had had the hems for 5 yrs and all they said was "oh". GRR.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

things that support the connective tissue and will help with them--- vitamin C and bioflavinoids , greens multiple servings of greens in a day-- live culture foods to help with intestinal flora- and intestinal flora can make a difference on over all inflammation
I put a stool by the toilet to put my feet on-- and yes I don't sit on toilets for long periods of time-- Saint John'swort oil will help with pain and actually has some ability to heal and strengthen tissues including vessel walls.
if you are having long term roids look at your diet and see if there is something you are now sensitive to like dairy, or gluten --


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

I am pretty sure I have fissures, same treatment for those? Man it hurts to poop!


----------



## bekkers (May 24, 2005)

I am SO happy this thread is here! Just a couple days before a hideously long and difficult labor I started having bad hems, and it is one of my biggest fears in this pregnancy! They seemed to clear up over the weeks/months after, but I think I am not completely healed, like things are still a little weak down there, so I am careful not to strain, etc... So far I plan on having comfrey leaves and withchazl on hand to use at the first sign of possible discomfort, and will keep in mind that spray a pp mentioned! I have also rad that grated potato is good, probaly like the potato suppository someone mentioned.
Thanks you, THANK YOU for starting this thread.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I have them too. It started when I was 8 months pregnant (after a long car ride. I thought I was going to die that weekend, it hurt so bad). The MWs insisted they would go away after giving birth, They were wrong. At this point they don't hurt, bleed, or itch anymore, but they bulge with every poop and I have to push them back in (sorry for the gory details, but that's what this thread is for, right?). I recently saw a doctor, who told me she offered 3 solutions: lots of fiber and water, remove them by strangulating them with a rubber band, or surgery (which she did not recommend). I said I'd try fiber and water and I'll see her again in a few months. At this point it's just annoying and I wish the stupid things would just shrink and go away forever.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

im glad that others benifited from this thread....i am STILL having issues with going to that bathroom....hurts like HELL!!! i scream and cry it hurts sooo bad!


----------

